# Hearthstone- Meine ersten Spielstunden!



## miles1200 (15. März 2014)

Meine sehr geehrten User und Userinnen,

ich habe mir heute Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft heruntergeladen, nachdem mir ein Freund das Spiel empfohlen hat.
Nun möchte ich ein paar allgemeine Fragen klären:

*Was ist Hearthstone?*
Wie soll man es sagen: Hearthstone ist wie Yu-Gi-Oh! bloß auf dem PC und mit anderen Hintergründen. 
Hearthstone ist ein auf Runden basierendes Strategiespiel, in dem man verschiedene Decks erstellen kann und damit "kämpfen" kann.

*Worauf basiert das Spiel?*
Das Spiel basiert auf den Charakteren von verschieden Warcraft Teilen wie WoW (deshalb _Heroes of Warcraft_).
Es gibt auch verschieden Klassen, jedoch spielt man am Anfang eine Magierin namens Jaine (oder so ). Durch leveln kann man andere Klassen nutzen.

*Von wem ist das Spiel gemacht worden?*
Hearthstone stammt aus dem Hause Blizzards, die schon mehrere Teile rund um _Warcraft_ rausgebracht haben.

*Ist das Spiel geeignet für totale Anfänger?*
Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ich habe mich für dieses Spiel eigentlich gar nicht interessiert und habe mich auch nicht mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt. Als ich es dann runtergeladen habe, kam als Erstes ein sehr gutes Tutorial, dass fast alle Eigenschaften des Spiels erklärt.

*Was hat das Spiel für Voraussetzungen?*
Das Spiel hat nicht wirklich hohe Anforderungen, weil es halt ein Strategie-Kartenspiel ist.
Wirklich, es läuft sogar auf meinem beh******** Laptop, der noch nicht mal eine externe GraKa hat.

Nun komme ich dazu, wie meine ersten Spielstunden abliefen:
Nach dem Abschließen des Tutorials wollte ich erstmal nachsehen, ob man seine Decks individualisieren kann und ja, man kann es! 
Allerdings habe ich bemerkt, dass man in seiner Klasse erstmal mehrmals aufsteigen muss, damit man auch andere Karten kriegen kann. Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass man seine eigenen Karten machen kann und dass manche Karten nicht für eine Klasse genutzt werden kann. Dadurch bekommt man natürlich den Drang noch mehr zu spielen um mehrere Sachen freizuschalten. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch Quests, für die man Gold oder andere Sachen bekommt. Mit Gold kann man sich _Profi-Packs_ kaufen und damit bessere Karten kriegen. 
Noch dazu gibt es ein Ranglisten-System, in dem man am Anfang nicht ab-, sondern nur aufsteigen kann. Somit kommen wir zum Matchmaking-System: Es ist wirklich gut und ausgefeilt, da man es eigentlich nur mit gleichstarken Gegnern zu tun hat. 

Und somit komme ich zu meinem Fazit und zu meiner Bewertung, ob das Spiel eine Langzeitmotivation hat:
Das Spiel macht wirklich richtig Spaß, man will immer mehr Karten haben möchte, man möchte immer mehr experimentieren und dass ergibt dann halt diese Langzeitmotivation. Außerdem ist das Spiel wirklich sehr schön aufgebaut und es macht wirklich Spaß.

MfG,
euer Miles


----------



## DarkMo (15. März 2014)

miles1200 schrieb:


> Hearthstone ist wie *Yu-Gi-Oh!* bloß auf dem PC und mit anderen Hintergründen.
> Hearthstone ist ein auf Runden basierendes Strategiespiel, in dem man  verschiedene *Decks* erstellen kann und damit "kämpfen" kann.


 erschlag mich ned, aber was ist dieses yugi dings und was sind decks?  yugi klingt wie manga rotze und decks wie "ebenen" eines schiffs ^^ beides will einfach nich zusammenpassen ><


----------



## Pillax (15. März 2014)

yu-gi-oh is ne manga serie über rundenbasiertes battle. die spielen mit tieren und kreatueren, in heartstone spielste mir karten. diese karten stellt man als decks zusammen. aber dafür das du dich da null auskennst, erstmal was als "rotze" beschimpfen. er hat nur ne vergleich gezogen, mit manga hat das wenig zutun, genauso wie mit der manga serie die im tv lief oder noch läuft. wenn du das spiel eh nich kennst, frag ich mich wieso du überhaupt hier was postest. benutz mal google, aufn ersten blick weisste direkt was hearthstone is.

@ TE: ich habs auch, macht echt maml bock zwischendurch. kann man auch aufm ipad spielen, und mitte 2014 solls sogar ne app für handys geben. also man kanns zwischendurch überall mal spielen.


----------



## DarkMo (15. März 2014)

das "rotze" bezog sich auf den ganzen asia müll. dragon ball z und cabal online und all dieser schund >< und ja, es ist MEINE meinung, dass das schund ist ^^ über hearthstone hab ich keine wertung abgelassen, nur so nebenbei. und wieso ich poste? weil ich hearthstone scho öfter gehört habe, und es mich halt mal intressiert hatte. aber wenn es nen "besseres poker" is, hab ich dann doch kein interesse dran  kartenspiele am pc xD früher gabs doch auch diese karten dinger mit autos, wo man irgendwie die ccm werte immer versucht hat zu überbieten. mega spannende battles! also so als 8jähriger 

aber wie gesagt, ihr habt eure ruh. dachte das wär was gescheites und bin somit raus


----------



## miles1200 (16. März 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das "rotze" bezog sich auf den ganzen asia müll. dragon ball z und cabal online und all dieser schund >< und ja, es ist MEINE meinung, dass das schund ist ^^ über hearthstone hab ich keine wertung abgelassen, nur so nebenbei. und wieso ich poste? weil ich hearthstone scho öfter gehört habe, und es mich halt mal intressiert hatte. aber wenn es nen "besseres poker" is, hab ich dann doch kein interesse dran  kartenspiele am pc xD früher gabs doch auch diese karten dinger mit autos, wo man irgendwie die ccm werte immer versucht hat zu überbieten. mega spannende battles! also so als 8jähriger
> 
> aber wie gesagt, ihr habt eure ruh. dachte das wär was gescheites und bin somit raus


 
Eigentlich ist es gar kein Poker, weil man seine Decks halt strategisch zusammenstellen kann und sie damit zum Beispiel auf den Anfang oder auf das Ende des Spiels verlagern kann. Natürlich ist die Ziehung der Karten nicht chronologisch aber man mit einem bestimmten Deck das Spiel verlieren oder drehen.


----------

